
Skype alternatives for Linux? - infinitebyte
Recently there was a HN article regarding no support for Skype Linux Clients [0].
What are the viable Skype alternatives for Linux now? The main use cases are one-to-one video chat and voip calls.
[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11165568
======
infinitebyte
I am not exactly looking for Skype alternatives. Looking for video chat
solutions in general. Are there any popular video chat solutions based on
WebRTC? Have tried Firefox Hello, but it was a barebones solution without
features like echo-cancellation etc.

Edited for clarity.

------
brudgers
Because of network effects, anything called "A Skype Alternative" is a "Skype
Alternative." By which I mean that it's probably no more a an alternative to
Skype than Facetime because some people are not on it.

------
noxin
I'm currently trying out Jitsi and XMPP. It seems to work well on new clients,
on some older systems there are crashes when they go to sleep, which I
couldn't fix yet.

------
edibleEnergy
Chrome or Firefox using Google talk or an equivalent web based service works
pretty well for me.

